# Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten



## LazyKoala (10. Februar 2016)

*Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Jahren den hp Pavillion Fertig PC gekauft und wollte ihn zu meinem baldigen Geburtstag aufrüsten. Im spezifischen die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil.
Ich habe mich dabei für die Nvidea Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 4G und das Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W Netzteil entschieden, leider ist mein PC Gehäuse nicht groß genug für die Geforce.
Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich einfach meinen jetztigen PC auseinandernehmen und die Bestandteile in das Bitfenix Shenobi Gehäuse verfrachten kann.

Momentane Ausstattung:

Mainboard: Foxconn 2ADA

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7570

Danke schonmal im Vorhinein


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Dürfte funktionieren, aber nimm bitte ein anderes Netzteil  Bei deinem gewünschten Setup würde auch ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland reichen ^^
Gibts nen bestimmten Grund für die GTX 960?


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



LazyKoala schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Jahren den hp Pavillion Fertig PC gekauft und wollte ihn zu meinem baldigen Geburtstag aufrüsten. Im spezifischen die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil.
> Ich habe mich dabei für die Nvidea Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 4G und das Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W Netzteil entschieden, leider ist mein PC Gehäuse nicht groß genug für die Geforce.
> ...



Hallo erstmal hier im Forum und herzlich willkommen!

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, ja, kannst mit dem ganzen alt hergebrachten einfach umziehen. 

Ich hätte da anfangs aber erstmal so ne generelle Frage, ob Du Dich mal mit den Formfaktoren der Mainboards, Netzteile etc. befasst hast, oder ob du denkst, das hier schonmal jemand mit der selben Hardware in das selbe Gehäuse umgezogen ist? Zumal Du die Hälfte eh ersetzen möchtest! 

Schau bitte in das Bedienhandbuch Deines HP, da wird alles wichtige drinstehen, was Du wissen musst. Oder mach mal ein paar Fotos von der Mühle und häng sie einfach mit an.

Edit:


Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Gibts nen bestimmten Grund für die GTX 960?



Ich würde auf begrenztes Budget tippen, welches Deiner Empfehlung folgend wahrscheinlich etwas größer ausfallen dürfte ^^

Grüßle


----------



## Shadow_ (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Ich würde dir die Sapphire r9 380 empfehlen.  Sie bietet etwas mehr Leistung und kann die 4gb auch wirklich nutzten. Als Netzteil würde ich dir das BeQuit Straight Power e10 oder das LcPower Gold Series mit 500 Watt empfehlen.


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

.. oder Du lässt mal den Rechner machen: Netzteil-Rechner: So findest du das richtige PC Netzteil


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> .. oder Du lässt mal den Rechner machen: Netzteil-Rechner: So findest du das richtige PC Netzteil



Das Ding ist genau so großer Mist wie alle anderen Rechner auch 

@ TE: Sofern du nicht auf die GTX "festgenagelt" bist, würde ich zur Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen. Allerdings müsste dann das Netzteil eine Nr. größer gewählt werden


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das Ding ist genau so großer Mist wie alle anderen Rechner auch



Aha, lass mich teilhaben! Wieso meinste das jetzt? Geht doch nur um nen Anhaltspunkt der Verbrauchsmenge an Strom. Gibts ne bessere Möglichkeit, ohne tausende Seiten Userberichte zu lesen, Tests zu studieren etc.?
Ich bin jetzt neugierig.


----------



## LazyKoala (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Wow, danke für eure schnelle Hilfe und das herzliche Willkommenheißen.

Werd die R9 380 auf jeden Fall nochmal in Betracht ziehen, danke für die Empfehlung.
Ja mein Budget ist als Schüler tatsächlich begrenzt, aber ein besseres Netzteil müsste da noch drin sein 
Bin leider etwas verwirrt welches ich nehmen sollte (ich ging einfach mal in der Annahme mehr Watt = besser ^^')


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



LazyKoala schrieb:


> Ja mein Budget ist als Schüler tatsächlich begrenzt, aber ein besseres Netzteil müsste da noch drin sein
> Bin leider etwas verwirrt welches ich nehmen sollte (ich ging einfach mal in der Annahme mehr Watt = besser ^^')



Wie groß ist denn Dein Budget in etwa? Worauf legst du mehr wert, willst Du nen Leisetreter haben oder ist es egal, ob die Kiste dann vor sich hin röhrt? Das solltest Du bei Deiner Auswahl ebenfalls in Betracht ziehen. 

Ich habe ein bei mir ein Enermax Platimax 600W Netzteil verbaut, da es für meine Konfiguration reicht! Ich habe es wegen dem niedrigen Betriebsgeräusch damals vor 1,5Jahren erwählt, da ich ne Kiste wollte, die eben nicht röhrt wie ein Hirsch zur Brunft. Dafür wird man hier in Community leider gesteinigt, da Enermax leider etwas verschrien ist, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Leider ist das Netzteil auch nicht ganz billig. Kauf Dir bitte nur kein No-Name-PSU, nicht das Dir die Büchse in Flammen aufgeht... Wäre nämlich Totalverlust und unter Umständen auch lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Aha, lass mich teilhaben! Wieso meinste das jetzt? Geht doch nur um nen Anhaltspunkt der Verbrauchsmenge an Strom. Gibts ne bessere Möglichkeit, ohne tausende Seiten Userberichte zu lesen, Tests zu studieren etc.?
> Ich bin jetzt neugierig.



Das Problem bei den Rechnern ist, dass diese auch die "1000W-Super-Silent-Platin"-Geräte für 50€ mit _beachten_ müssen. Folglich wird da *immer* zu viel rauskommen. 
Als Anhaltspunkt für den Anfang können die TDP Werte von CPU und GPU dienen. Dazu dann nochmal 50W für den Rest. Das ist allemal sinnvoller als so ein Rechner...


----------



## LazyKoala (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Alles in allem hab ich so ca. 450€ mit ein wenig Luft nach oben als Budget(da geht schon ein großer Teil für Gehäuse und Grafikkarte drauf)
Ja da ich beim tiefnächtlichen Zocken nur ungern meine Familie aufwecken würde, wäre was leises gut(darum und wegen dem niedrigeren Stromverbrauch hätt ich anfangs auch die Geforce gewählt)
Gilt be quiet! als Noname Marke oder is das verlässlich?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

BeQuiet kauft auch nur ein - mal gutes, mal schlechtes  Das genannte E10 ist aber wirklich top  Hab es selbst zwei Mal verbaut und bei meiner Freundin werkelt es ebenfalls im PC.


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Rechnern ist, dass diese auch die "1000W-Super-Silent-Platin"-Geräte für 50€ mit _beachten_ müssen. Folglich wird da *immer* zu viel rauskommen.
> Als Anhaltspunkt für den Anfang können die TDP Werte von CPU und GPU dienen. Dazu dann nochmal 50W für den Rest. Das ist allemal sinnvoller als so ein Rechner...



hast Du mal den Rechner benutzt?

Kam exakt die Empfehlung von Dir raus oder dem Folgeposter von Dir! Also so Grütze kann er nicht sein. 
TDP hat doch was mit der Verlustleistung (thermische) zu tun, nicht mit Leistungsaufnahme. Geht ja nicht der ganze schöne Strom in Hitze drauf. Zumindest bei meinem Knecht hier nicht.
Selbst die Verlustleistung wäre dann zu gering bemessen für das, was der PC im Gesamten verbrauchen würde, richtig? Sicher, die TDP´s addiert wäre ein Anhaltspunkt, aber eben genauso wie der komische Rechner. 

Ich hab ne Reserve von 60-100Watt eingeplant, da die CPU bei 100% Last mal locker 220-235Watt (bei Prime in HW-Mon.) nimmt, dazu die Graka bei 100% wahrscheinlich auch noch mal 220W +Board+RAM+Pumpe+Lüfter, wird langsam eng! Bin ich schon bei Auslastung ca. 70%  Auslastung, Effizientsbereich ca 93-92% (laut Hersteller). Lautstärke keine 19dbA.  In Spielen, praxisnah 50% Auslastung bei 93% Effizients (laut Hersteller). Lautstärke nicht wahrnehmbar.

Grüßle


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> hast Du mal den Rechner benutzt?
> 
> Kam exakt die Empfehlung von Dir raus oder dem Folgeposter von Dir! Also so Grütze kann er nicht sein.
> TDP hat doch was mit der Verlustleistung (thermische) zu tun, nicht mit Leistungsaufnahme. Geht ja nicht der ganze schöne Strom in Hitze drauf. Zumindest bei meinem Knecht hier nicht.
> ...



Ich habe den Rechner anhand meiner eigenen Hardware genutzt und der Rechner kam auf über 630W. Seltsamerweise läuft meiner Rechner ganz wunderbar mit einem 500W-Netzteil ^^

Reden wir von der gleichen Hardware?  Der I7 wird niemals über 200W ziehen, das schafft ja nicht mal mein (übertakteter) I7...eine GTX 960 ist auch recht sparsam (von der alten GPU mal ganz zu schweigen). Von daher weiß ich nicht, woher du die Zahlen nimmst... Gegen die Reserve hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Ich würde auch kein Netzteil ständig am Limit betreiben wollen. Prinzipiell ist da aber genug Luft nach oben...


----------



## LazyKoala (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

@ Einwegkartoffel 
Bist du zufrieden mit der GTX 960?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*



LazyKoala schrieb:


> @ Einwegkartoffel
> Bist du zufrieden mit der GTX 960?



Bin selbst kein Besitzer einer GTX 960. Kann dir nur was zur GTX 970 erzählen - die hatte ich ein gutes Jahr lang 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine GTX 960 und ist zufrieden. Moderater Verbrauch und ausreichend Leistung für recht vieles in 1080p.


----------



## LazyKoala (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Danke bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob R9 380 oder GTX 960, aber das is jetzt mein Problem 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim PC aufrüsten*

Hast du diesen Artikel mal gelesen: Radeon R9 380X im Test: Muss sich die GTX 960 fürchten? Hier hast du einen recht guten Vergleich zwischen R9 380, GTX 960 und R9 380X sowie einigen weiteren Karten. Vllt hilft das ja weiter


----------

